# p'cole pier and black snapper???



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck at the pensacola beach pier catching black snapper lately? thinking about going out tomorrow and not sure if I should try the pier or bob sykes?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i would go to both 

it usally hit or miss at the pier but i think there are usally always some at sikes whether they are going to eat or not

that is a whole nother story


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out there last week and my buddy and I caught our limit of black snapper with no problem. Bring some live shrimp and get out there early....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigFishKB (9/6/2008)*I was out there last week and my buddy and I caught our limit of black snapper with no problem. Bring some live shrimp and get out there early....




The pier or sykes?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

caught some really nice snapper this morning on the pier not hard to catch if you can keep up with them they were constantly moving form pylon to pylon there were a lot up closer to the beach


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys, gonna get ready and head to the pier and in hour or so. Hopefully i'll have some luck


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JoshH (9/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BigFishKB (9/6/2008)*I was out there last week and my buddy and I caught our limit of black snapper with no problem. Bring some live shrimp and get out there early....
> ...


Beach pier!!!!


----------

